# first ice?? post it here!!



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

my guess is rex and i will be at "the club" ponds before christmas...other NE ohio lakes by first week of jan '10 and erie just a week or so later!!!

or do we get early ice then a melt and wait and see season?

any others wanna take a stab???


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ill say (Ill hope) Saturday, December 19th people will be able to hit small ponds....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

December 21st... An early Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll say dec.10 because last year i was on ledge lake on dec.8. We had 5 inches of clear ice


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

it was 26° here in warren yesterday all the puddles had ice on them... the ice dance is working..... i second that 12/10/09 ill be sitting on the ice cooking some steaks on the grill and catchin some feesh


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We had good ice here Saturday. Well at least from my seat at Nationwide Arena it was 

I'm hoping December 18th. or before.


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

There's been a lot of talk about a hard winter this year. Yes!!! That being said...i think first ice will be Dec. 15. I was out at Mog quite a bit in '05. What a great couple of weeks! My wife kept commenting on how frequently I was on the ice so I would tell her that ice fishing in Ohio can be great one day and then be over for the season the next. Great response but I never thought it was actually going to happen. Hey Big Daddy, I'm begining to hear some dancin' music.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Im gonna go out on a limb and say jan 23rd..... Its gonna get cold and then warm like always. so jan23 rd before you can aug a hole


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

gotta go by ole standby date... *DEC 20th*

I know I'm pushing the envelope especially with warm mid-November temperatures, but I dont think it'd take much of an Artic Blast to harden things up a bit.

THINK POSITIVE!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

one year ago tomorrow (Monday):

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=107156

i guess whats amazing to me is that in the years that ive ice fished, which is starting to rack up....i cant remember two years that are the same.  every year seems unique. i wonder what this year will bring us.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Look's like no cold weather until Dec. That Arctic Blast that was to hit here today and tomorrow must have went on vacation Tomorrow 40. Sat. 48..Sun.49....I can remember 10+ years ago I went to Minn. fished through 30 inches ice in Jan. came home and we had no fishable ice the rest of the year...Hope it is not one of those years...Mother nature will prevail.....JIM.....P.S. Just checked Fox 8 eight day forcast may get to 30 by next Friday..


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

well it may be a late ice season but i am convinced we will get a good,solid freeze and no "white ice" this year!! might just last till the end of march for some lakes...if not i am going NORTH!!! may be to the UP...not sure but have been searching the web and there are possabilities UP there!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Have to agree with you Wave Warrior...Now they are saying this will be an unusual warm winter...What do they know..Last night next Friday was to be 30 degrees this morning they are saying 38 ..Makes a person wonder if they know what they are talking about....JIM....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

we go through this every year and always end up getting at least "some" ice fishing in... you never know.

hey guys at least its only November...i remember a few years ago when i started to really get into ice fishing and we had fishable ice at mogadore on Dec. 23rd and i thought that was really early ice at the time. It wouldnt have gotten cold until Dec. 10th...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

well today the 10-day looks like its right on "average" or slightly below....all lights are green imo.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I drove down SR261 into work in Kent this morning and the little marsh just after the walking bridge had a layer of ice on it!!! IT'S COMING!!! the marsh is probably 1/4 to 1/2 acre! gettin excited got my vex the other day i can't wait!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope you guys are right! Im gettin the bug for ice fishin. Dont know why but...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

well Mother Nature has one heck of a poker face...never can tell...but everything seems normal so far...im ready for some on-ice adventures


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I want to be on the ice the morning of Dec 25th. Fish till noon then visit the folks for Christmas dinner. Couldn't ask for a better present.........Mark


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Went x-mas shopping today some of the local ponds is starting to form ice that I could tell by drive by.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

seen some ice on the river that runs by goodyear hq, the geese were walking accrossed it at least it seemed to be ice. theres 3 ice cubes in my pop!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Buddy of mine called and said 3in.ice at Long Island at Indian Lake.I'm baby sitting right now or I'd be there myself instead of posting this.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sure with that post 100's will flock to Long Island tomorrow in hopes of getting on the ice. 

Hope everyone stays safe and uses their head in this type of situation.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Buddy said he seen 3 skinny peeps out @ Indian today. 100 feet out or so. Bet not tomorrow afternoon..........


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

yea they were out this mornin still, monday that is


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

As hard as it is to wait , you wont find me out on 3 inches of ice. I have been out on 4 inches but I didnt like it one bit. To me having peace of mind beats being the first one on the ice. But Im guessing it will be the end of Dec. beginning of Jan. for safe fishable ice on the area reservoirs , even later if we keep getting these 40 degree rainy days.


----------

